# Crypt farm



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I've been lurking for long enough and want to share pics of my submersed crypt farm.
The left tank holds becketii (not pictured), lucens, and spiralis
View attachment 6746


The right tank holds ciliata, pontederiifolia, wendtii 'Broad leaf', and wendtii 'green' (not pictured)
View attachment 6747


These are 40 gallon breeders with Lowe's shop lights 5000K 40w bulbs (x2 per tank) with an 8hr photoperiod (8am-4pm). I dose macros and micros each 1x week and a dose of Excel whenever I think about it (usually 1x every 2 weeks). I use an Aquaclear 50 just to help with circulation. Each tank also has a few ottos to help with algae control.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice, but wont they become inter tangled and impossible to distinguish after a time?


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Each species is grouped together with its own kind. I did draw a line on the glass and label them. As long as they don't "cross the line", I should be fine. The only ones I am a little concerned with is the ciliata and pontederiifolia. Next to each other they look very similar.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice setup and such healthy plants! Do you have dividers to keep runners in check? I know both my pontederifolia and spiralis love to send out ridiculously long runners.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

cs_gardener said:


> Nice setup and such healthy plants! Do you have dividers to keep runners in check? I know both my pontederifolia and spiralis love to send out ridiculously long runners.


No, I didn't think of runners. It looks like I have yet another reason to visit Lowe's tomorrow. :-D


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Well jopefully it will look great in a few months. Are you planning to sell?


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I could let a few go I suppose.


----------

